# Why do more morbid hobbies seem to be overwhelmingly dominated by women?



## Apis mellifera (Sep 1, 2022)

For reference I am female. 

So, I've always been into more macabre/"icky" hobbies like collecting roadkill and cleaning the bones, amateur taxidermy, bug collecting, true crime, and my mum and I used to raise hissing cockroaches.  As I've grown, I've noticed that these communities I mentioned above tend to be overwhelmingly populated by women, and it's really nothing new, legend has it that public lynchings and executions were more popular with the fairer sex.  Slasher movies and horror novels have always been good, clean fun, but the more invested nerds still tend to be mostly women in my experience.

Some of this could be due to the catharsis of retribution being the weaker sex, in the case of executions, or trying to avoid dying to serial killers in the case of true crime, but what about the other hobbies?  Is it due to having to clean up blood every month that leads to a desensitisation to gore and rotting corpses?  It's puzzling, you'd think that men would be more interested in these more gory hobbies, being the stereotypically more aggressive and violent sex, but most men I meet in these hobbies are husbands or boyfriends who are dragged along.


----------



## Drkinferno72 (Sep 1, 2022)

Chicks love their ted buddy documentaries


----------



## Flip: Draw 2 (Sep 1, 2022)

It's true. When I scroll through profiles on Bumble and shit half of the women are into crime documentaries and all have the same fucking haircut; long hair parted to the sides for maximum forehead


----------



## The Magnificence (Sep 1, 2022)

Chicks dig serial killers.

Sauce: Well, I don't want to Powerlevel, but...


----------



## Mr. A. L. Mao (Sep 1, 2022)

Due to the actions of their progenitor Eve, the femoid race was given the curse of childbirth. Thusly, they are more tied to the natural rhythms of life (bleeding in cycle with the moon, hysteria, etc.), which can be bloody and grotesque. However, white men have made the world too safe and sanitized for them through advances in medicine and technology, so they must live vicariously through horror movies, novels about BDSM with billionaire werewolves, and rubbing themselves raw to true crime podcasts.

TLDR: The modern white woman is the most coddled and materially safe demographic that has ever existed, but her lizard brain does not understand that.


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Sep 1, 2022)

Menstruation has desensitized them to gore. What does every female murderer and shooter have in common? They bleed out the coochie for a week on a monthly basis.


----------



## BBJ_4_Ever (Sep 1, 2022)

Here's a lighter, but in agreement, take on the subject


----------



## Troonos (Sep 1, 2022)

Don't forget the "monke torture" genre. It's almost entirely women.


----------



## Electra (Sep 1, 2022)

Yeah, its true. I'm a bit guilty of this as well, but not to a crazy obsessed extent. But who isn't interested in crime? It's fascinating.

What I find really disturbing is the chicks that are very into serial killers as in, finding them attractive. I was watching a Richard Ramirez documentary recently and this older lady who was on it called the women who were into Ramirez "dumb bitches". Caught me off guard but it was pretty funny, and she's 100% right. They are insane. Apparently the reason for that is due to trauma in their childhood or something similar to that. And I'm honestly not surprised. They need some serious therapy.


----------



## Lady Rackets Ass (Sep 1, 2022)

Mr. A. L. Mao said:


> Due to the actions of their progenitor Eve, the femoid race was given the curse of childbirth. Thusly, they are more tied to the natural rhythms of life (bleeding in cycle with the moon, hysteria, etc.), which can be bloody and grotesque. However, white men have made the world too safe and sanitized for them through advances in medicine and technology, so they must live vicariously through horror movies, novels about BDSM with billionaire werewolves, and rubbing themselves raw to true crime podcasts.
> 
> TLDR: The modern white woman is the most coddled and materially safe demographic that has ever existed, but her lizard brain does not understand that.


It’s a combination of this and a fetish for a lot of them they can’t comprehend that the “danger” is what really interests them so it turns into something that gets their panties juicy violence is hot even in an extremely watered down form why else do you think dudes went around having constant dick measuring contests of violence before the modern era?


----------



## Beautiful Border (Sep 1, 2022)

Relevant


----------



## Uberpenguin (Sep 1, 2022)

Troonos said:


> Don't forget the "monke torture" genre. It's almost entirely women.


Beat me to it, I was going to say that in the baby monkey torture thread, lots of kiwis seem to be shocked that a ton of the people who are into the videos are white women too.

There's a paradoxical nature to it I think, they have to balance out one's personality and sense of self image, some of which is socially imbued. As guys you're allowed to externalize a lot more of your darker and more aggressive impulses on an ongoing basis, so there's no reason to surround yourself with bleak content.

As men these are parts of yourself you're fully familiar with and able to accept; yes, violence and killing is just life, while some true crime stuff can be interesting it's more interesting in terms of how investigations proceed and reach their conclusion and less the characters involved.



Electra said:


> Yeah, its true. I'm a bit guilty of this as well, but not to a crazy obsessed extent. But who isn't interested in crime? It's fascinating.
> 
> What I find really disturbing is the chicks that are very into serial killers as in, finding them attractive. I was watching a Richard Ramirez documentary recently and this older lady who was on it called the women who were into Ramirez "dumb bitches". Caught me off guard but it was pretty funny, and she's 100% right. They are insane. Apparently the reason for that is due to trauma in their childhood or something similar to that. And I'm honestly not surprised. They need some serious therapy.


Well they are definitely dumb bimbos, but I think they could be the special ones. Yes, he may be a violent psychopath who everyone is afraid of, but they could make him _their_ violent psychopath that everyone is afraid of.
They're probably also screwed up women who identify with serial killers' sense of alienation and antisocial features. I'm not suggesting these women are necessarily repressed threats, I'm just saying I wouldn't let them watch my hypothetical baby alone.


----------



## Deadwaste (Sep 1, 2022)

i cant believe @BrunoMattei is actually a woman


----------



## .iota. (Sep 1, 2022)

for the same reason that women overwhelmingly commit murder by poisoning; because we're devious bitches.

the notion of menstruation having anything to do with it is ridiculous.  women _are_ physically weaker than most men, so our violence tends to be mental and emotional, rather than physical.  true crime fixation? we don't commit most of those crimes, but i guarantee that every woman who has binge-watched _forensics files_ has a vault of information about evading detection somewhere in their head.  taxidermy?  we usually didn't kill those animals, but we'll take the anatomy lessons.  horror movies?  until recently, almost every single one involved a stupid, sexy girl with big tits dying a stupid, brutal death.  if you're a woman with an iq above room temperature or an appearance lower than the b-movie standard, that can be satisfying as fuck to watch, while assuring youself that you would never become such a victim.

maybe i'm wrong.  maybe we _are_ still cerebral cave dwellers, enured to blood by our menses, ever vigilant to the threat of predators, both man and beast.  maybe we _do_ longingly recall the days when the men returned from the hunt with the carcasses of the animals that we then rendered for meat and utility, helpless without their provision.  but i doubt it.

women, _all women_, are devious bitches.  and i wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## BrunoMattei (Sep 1, 2022)

Deadwaste said:


> i cant believe @BrunoMattei is actually a woman


Excuse me?


----------



## Open Window Maniac (Sep 1, 2022)

The Magnificence said:


> Chicks dig serial killers.
> 
> Sauce: Well, I don't want to Powerlevel, but...


It's okay. You can admit you're a serial killer. This is a safe place.


----------



## raspberry mocha (Sep 1, 2022)

Dunno about you other gals but I miss liveleak


----------



## eternal dog mongler (Sep 1, 2022)

BrunoMattei said:


> Excuse me?


Ain't no man play DbD that much


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Sep 1, 2022)

.iota. said:


> the notion of menstruation having anything to do with it is ridiculous.


It is funny, though.


----------



## mulliganfarmer (Sep 1, 2022)

My theory is that it's cathartic, the same way people that are into horror films are the kind of people that wouldn't hurt anyone in real life, they prefer to experience it vicariously. Socialization and a certain amount of natural inclination means women don't take up actual violent forceful activities like hunting, contact sports or even serial killing on the same level as men but we have the urge just as much as men do, not so much the capacity to act on it. 

And there's also the old chestnut with the true crime, "if I figure out what these murdered women did wrong, I can avoid it happening to me" along with the few genuine hybristophiles. And a number of women who experienced serious abuse as children and instead of going on to abuse others, chose to consume the most fucked up media they can find to purge with.


----------



## Uriah (Sep 1, 2022)

Mr. A. L. Mao said:


> Due to the actions of their progenitor Eve, the femoid race was given the curse of childbirth.


That's just bad theology, Adam deliberately willed against God by eating the Fruit of The Tree of Knowledge of Good and Evil, which he knew was wrong because God told him that every meat in the garden was his to eat, except for a specific tree. (Genesis 3:2) 

Besides, Eve is our blessed mother. We should honour her, not disparage her name.  (Exodus 20:12)


----------



## Apochrypha (Sep 1, 2022)

I was also really into gory shit as a kid, morbid fascination really. Death never got to me the way it did with other people. It's gritty and cruel, but when you really think about it, so is life.


----------



## Haim Arlosoroff (Sep 2, 2022)

Why do more morbid hobbies seem to be overwhelmingly dominated by women? Depends.

*Why do true crime podcasts covering abnormal male psychology and female victims seem to be overwhelmingly dominated by women?*  You can see yourself as the victim which heightens the thrill, focuses the mind with pragmatic reasons why you should pay attention, and does give you a larger sense of justice when the killer is caught and you hear about people trying to right the wrongs in the end.  Women do like a messy morality play, with ups and downs, where there are heroes but the villains get their psychology revealed even more.  It also, for sometimes personal reasons, helps them understand how a crime is perpetrated too if they feel they've been taken advantage of by life or society.  Most women though just get a fascination with the topic and start to carry mace and check the locks on their doors.  But some women deeply get interested in the justice of it.

Oddly enough, psychologists are currently trying to study why this topic more than anything else helps women to control their anxiety. Its not known which is the chicken or the egg, high anxiety control leads to women studying true crime or studying true crime leads women to develop high anxiety control?  All that science has so far is that far and away women are extremely anxious about the topic but rather than succumb to it like in other areas of activity women remain focused, calm, and dedicated. They are willing to keep their nights less restful so they can get through until the end.  There is some circuit, like male toughness, which activates and women seem to enjoy the mental control.  It makes them able to overcome their anxiety elsewhere and control their lives better thereafter.  Eerily enough, it might be good for women mentally as it seems to toughen their spirits and offer them mental control over their anxiety.  Studies differ.

*Why do more morbid hobbies like keeping pests as pets seem to be overwhelmingly dominated by women?*  While men went out to hunt back in the days of pre-farming stone tools, women farmed, and increasing studies are showing they kept small pets and even insects, for supplemental nutrition.  They gathered much less outside of the New World back in Europe and Asia.  Men eventually goat herded probably because women made them take it over while they farmed and then eventually women got us into farming too while women made clothing and other labor, but that women led the efforts against men who insisted on hunting and primitive war for probably thousands of years slowly.  Eventually in rich farming areas the men fell into what their women wanted them to be step by step and civilization began.

However more about insects, while women in urban areas report high levels of fear concerning insects, in rural areas that number drops quite a bit.  Women statistically seem more comfortable with nature and willingly surrender control outside of their hermetically sealed homes in urban areas.  They grow used to them, and even begin to sympathize with their scavenging.  The _Affairs of the period Tsin-Tao_ (742–756) from Ancient China mentions that_ "whenever the autumnal season arrives, the ladies of the palace catch crickets in small golden cages ... and during the night hearken to the voices of the insects. This custom was imitated by all the people."_  Its likely that women kept animals for food and companionship while men used them as beasts of burden and work animals for most of history.  I met a woman once who kept geese, just something about them seemed sympathetic to her.  Likely women supplemented their diet during the bad times, but equally likely whole generations kept insects just for an inner compulsion rather than food.  Those that did survived tribally, and those that didn't didn't.

*Why does handling the dead seem to be increasingly dominated by women?*  The funeral industry in America emerged after the Civil War led to the need to transport many bodies long distances from their place of death to the final resting place, and thus to the common practice of embalming bodies. Due to the chemicals required in the embalming process professionals were needed to care for North America's deceased. As time progressed caring for the deceased transitioned from being a practice performed in the home to an extremely profitable industry. Prior to this, care of the sick and recently deceased was largely done at home by women.  It was the women who handled both the cleaning and care of the deceased yet also the exsanguination, skinning, butchering, and careful preservation of killed game animals.  Women handled the dead, men didn't.

Almost no studies exist about this phenomenon. We are just stuck in the feminist obsession with symmetry, rather than simply honoring the work women did do historically.  It is shocking how recently women solely took care of bodies, and then society forgot in the industrialization period where families were urbanized and separated from their roots.  Up until 1850, most Men in the world were resource gatherers and women were the civilized labor specialists who actually kept societies (from primitive to early modern frontier) functioning which were largely clannish and so familial in nature.  Then professional morticians came, yet women are becoming increasingly dominant in that field because it is their feminine strength.  And professional butchers came, and I wouldn't be surprised if women dominate there too.  Men conquer but women inhabit, its why everything about men seems to be about pioneering historically and everything about women seems to be about resource managing historically.  Women cooked and sew because that got them better control over their resources, rather than in submission to masculinity.  Romans had festivals where the men couldn't attend entirely because it wasn't men's business.

I can't fix the whole world.  I like my wife who is a tad morbid when she isn't being goofy, its the bit behind the emotional mask and it means she's her true self with me.  I don't know.  We're supposed to compliment each other, and together make a family instead of compete at who is really masculine, the boys or the girls?  It is appalling how quickly we forgot about all of this in the purity seeking of modernity.  It wipes the slate clean and then makes women act like weak men when their strengths and instincts are to handle the parts men can't mentally bring themselves to do.  We better each other through our dissimilarities as well as enjoy when we're soulmates in our similarities.


----------



## Backinpogform (Sep 2, 2022)

Who makes up the majority of people who are victims of that shit? 

Who makes up the majority of the predators?


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Sep 2, 2022)

Maybe it's more socially accepted/encouraged for women because creepiness isn't, I think, socially punished as much in women.

Edit: That goes for taxidermy. For true crime I think what the other posters said is true. For anything serial killery, I think it's that condition where people are sexually aroused by killers (hybristophilia?).


----------



## Apis mellifera (Sep 2, 2022)

@Haim Arlosoroff 
I was going to post this on your wall, but it got a bit too long.

Utterly fascinating take on the subject, I really appreciated your insight and input.  The behaviours I see today in women make a lot of sense with historical context considered, it seems very logical, with what you said in mind, that all of the undertakers I've known of have been women, that the women in my life were always better at mentally handling butchering of animals, patching wounds, and death, and that they've been drawn to keeping reptiles, insects, rodents, or arachnids as pets, while the men were disturbed and repulsed by the hobby.  Not to say that men can't be butchers, herpatologists, morticians, or trauma responders, we can all obviously rise above our base inclinations to pursue certain careers or skills, but the natural interest and comfort always seemed stronger in women.

It makes sense, why I've had an almost instinctual drive towards preserving and processing the body parts of dead animals since I was very young, perhaps recreating some old genetic "memory" of butchering kills, which the men I've known have always found bizarre and disgusting, while the women I've known have respected the hobby and expressed an interest in it themselves.  The only exception I can think of is the more effete and effeminate sort of man, that tends to take up these more female-dominated interests.  I can't help but wonder if this natural interest or repulsion in regards to the dead, in processing meat, in an affinity towards keeping "pest" animals for companionship, is at all modulated by testosterone exposure in-utero, or testosterone levels.  I'm sure there's been absolutely no studies done on it, but it's a fun thought to entertain.

It's always a delight to learn about differences in psychology (and physiology, though that's rather off-topic here) in a way that doesn't paint women as merely weaker or inherently lesser than men, which seems to be a very common narrative in discussions that do not subscribe to the idea that men and women are perfect mirrors.  I'm a fan of feminism in that I enjoy having financial rights and the freedom to pursue my own education and career, but it is disheartening having the narrative pushed that women and men are the same, when we're not.  Trying to measure one sex with the metric of another, rather than embracing the fact that women and men can have different, yet complementary and equally useful strengths, is just doing a disservice to everyone involved.

Really, thanks for such an informative contribution.


----------



## Haim Arlosoroff (Sep 2, 2022)

Apis mellifera said:


> I was going to post this on your wall, but it got a bit too long.


I know right?  I try to respond to questions, and then erase 90% of what I write and give much less of an answer because I can't finish any of my thoughts.



Apis mellifera said:


> The behaviours I see today in women make a lot of sense with historical context considered, it seems very logical, with what you said in mind, that all of the undertakers I've known of have been women, that the women in my life were always better at mentally handling butchering of animals, patching wounds, and death, and that they've been drawn to keeping reptiles, insects, rodents, or arachnids as pets, while the men were disturbed and repulsed by the hobby.


I genuinely think women breed a complimentary masculinity generation after generation, they just aren't interested in making men who might steal their labor from under them.  They think of the men who might as effeminate maybe because they are but I've seen women do it anyway because a woman was jealous.  It helps that they probably are feminine in some in-utero exposure, science currently unfortunately thinks its the amount of boys she's already made and abortions count.  Which isn't good for the choices women are presented with in modern society, abortions might be making inferior men.  Likely its more microplastics, but the science is that it is a death of a thousand cuts from a thousand angles.  We're all of us marked by modernity one way or the other.

Part of me thinks women want men who are repulsed by what the women find fascinating?  Maybe it ensures that men will stay in their lane, and depend on women to do things that they know they need done.  It gives women a social power, and lets them trust men who trust them too.  I don't know too much about that.  Just that a lady who keeps geese laughs when men get bit.  Maybe I'm wrong about that part?



Apis mellifera said:


> It makes sense, why I've had an almost instinctual drive towards preserving and processing the body parts of dead animals since I was very young, perhaps recreating some old genetic "memory" of butchering kills, which the men I've known have always found bizarre and disgusting, while the women I've known have respected the hobby and expressed an interest in it themselves.


Most likely, we men usually skinned it and stuck a spit through it and turned it over a camp fire.  I can see women taking the corpse at first afterwards but then insistently before and butchering it properly.  Experimenting with organ meats and stews with various vegetables instead of just cutting chunks from a BBQ all the time.  Once women knew what was in there and probably could guess at the nutrition of the various part, boys and our crude roasting probably frustrated the hell out of moms and sisters.

Likely elder women were the closest thing you could get to a doctor based on their curiosities too.

It would be really weird to think about ceremonial burial occurring before proper animal butchering or medical care of wounds but how else would we learn to stomach studying the insides of people?  Women do also seem to like learning about alternative medicines based on herbs and tinctures (which used to be all medicines were, we forget that now), so I can see how a calmness with wounds and touching a dead body probably are the same instinct.

By the time of ancient Egypt (which had a more advanced society then you maybe think), midwifery was a recognized female occupation, as attested by the Ebers Papyrus which dates from 1900-1550 BC. Five columns of this papyrus deal with obstetrics and gynecology, especially concerning the acceleration of parturition (the action or process of giving birth to offspring) and the birth prognosis of the newborn. The Westcar papyrus, dated to 1700 BC, includes instructions for calculating the expected date of confinement and describes different styles of birth chairs. Bas reliefs in the royal birth rooms at Luxor and other temples also attest to the heavy presence of midwifery in this culture.

Midwifery in Roman antiquity covered a wide range of women, including old women who continued folk medical traditions in the villages of the Roman Empire, trained midwives who garnered their knowledge from a variety of sources, and highly trained women who were considered physicians. However, there were certain characteristics desired in a "good" midwife, as described by the physician Soranus of Ephesus in the 2nd century. He states in his work, _Gynecology_, that "_a suitable person will be literate, with her wits about her, possessed of a good memory, loving work, respectable and generally not unduly handicapped as regards her senses [i.e., sight, smell, hearing], sound of limb, robust, and, according to some people, endowed with long slim fingers and short nails at her fingertips._" Pliny, another physician from this time, valued nobility and a quiet and inconspicuous disposition in a midwife.  Agnodice seems to be the earliest historical, and likely apocryphal, midwife mentioned in history.

Midwives were known by many different titles in antiquity, ranging from iatrinē (Gr. nurse), maia (Gr., midwife), obstetrix (Lat., obstetrician), and medica (Lat., doctor). In the East, some women advanced beyond the profession of midwife (maia) to that of gynaecologist (iatros gynaikeios, translated as _women's doctor_), for which formal training was required. Also, there were some gynecological tracts circulating in the medical and educated circles of the East that were written by women with Greek names, although these women were few in number. Based on these facts, it would appear that midwifery in the East was actually quite a respectable profession in which women could earn their livelihoods and enough esteem to publish works read and cited by male physicians. In fact, a number of Roman legal provisions strongly suggest that midwives enjoyed status and remuneration comparable to that of male doctors. One example of such a midwife is Salpe of Lemnos, who wrote on women's diseases and was mentioned several times in the works of Pliny.  Women probably were the morticians/butchers/healers all at once for their individual poor families.  Richer women probably took jobs around those fields.  Far more than merely the cookers and cleaners.  I hate that over-simplification, women weren't just standing in the background of history sweeping the floors since the beginning.

That said, obviously Victorian England and elsewhere in the west women were ill-treated, no where worse than foot-binding in China.  I don't believe any of that is a sustainable society, never mind a moral one.  Women have to want to be whatever socially women are thought of for a society to function.  We should trust that a woman's interests will lead to her being a good member of society, rather than some sort of witch to burn.  Forest healers were often women, and they probably saved quite a lot of lives.



Apis mellifera said:


> I'm a fan of feminism in that I enjoy having financial rights and the freedom to pursue my own education and career, but it is disheartening having the narrative pushed that women and men are the same, when we're not. Trying to measure one sex with the metric of another, rather than embracing the fact that women and men can have different, yet complementary and equally useful strengths, is just doing a disservice to everyone involved.


This is a huge issue for two reasons, *one* men are stuck either respecting women as poor clones of masculinity or belittling them as girl guides rather than boy scouts, and *two* women can do it to themselves out of humiliation because they say the things which sound better to themselves rather than what they think is an unfortunate truth.  The women who pursue masculine traits for women genuinely think femininity sucks.  That's terrible societally.  Women aren't symmetrical to men, so they need to see femininity as something great rather than internalize what mean boys say about it and try to be office drones that hate their lives.

The problem is that I don't have a holistic ideal of femininity to give to my daughters, the eldest I really just taught morals and argumentation to.  I taught her that unfortunately the TV is going to try to make her feel bad in order to sell her things, and that she needs to be true to her friends and let the rest of the world be what its going to be.   I think I did ok, and she loves her mom and grandma so I think she's gets something that she wants to be from the chain of women leading to her and her dad's odd advice.  Its something, but I wish I could do better for their sake.  My second daughter is going to be born soon.  Men have the warrior-poet who thinks about the horrors of life but isn't bent by it all, but women have a sex-object that is suddenly whiplashed into marriage/kids which just makes girls wary about boys because they're wary about how those roles are insanely stuck together.  I want to be able to play around with her and insult femininity playfully against my masculinity but I don't know how to play with that since I don't know how to sincerely give her an ideal in the first place.  So I study a lot of this stuff to try and help her honestly.

Women have this dark side to them, like boys do when they play War with each other from an early age, and I know its connected to a woman's empathy and my wife's talents at gardening.  She grew this spice garden part for me and seemed really happy when I built her a greenhouse.  But I know she's shy and I had to get her to meet the neighbors (although she's highly social now in that circle), and that is connected to her personality in some feminine way, but I'm not smart enough for the poetry to do it.  Its like a nervous little girl trying to make friends with a place of cookies in her hands when I think about it.  But I can't put it into words.  I know femininity has to become an ideal in the same way boys want to become men in the background of wanting to do everything else.  I think studying physiology & psychology (especially when its morbid) in order to protect the one's you love is complimentary to the dark side of masculinity and that an honest appreciation for it socially would make women far more confidant & loving, and society much more stable because of the work women would put into a society which embraced their traits like it embraces masculine traits.



Apis mellifera said:


> Really, thanks for such an informative contribution.


Always, you too.


----------



## DankSmoker (Sep 3, 2022)

You're all frustrated with your floppy titties getting in the way of everything you do and causing back pain.


----------



## Pee Cola (Sep 3, 2022)

My hypothesis is that women (especially married women) are into true crime as a lowkey way of keeping their husbands in line. Nobody can consume hundreds of hours worth of true crime content without learning at least some of the steps required to murder someone without being caught. 

It might not be an overt form of control, and there are some dudes out there who are too dense to pick up on subtle shit like this, but those dudes with at least a semi-functioning spidey sense just_ know_.


----------



## murph (Sep 3, 2022)

White women fuck dogs


----------



## Mothra1988 (Sep 3, 2022)

Mystery murder stuff has always been dominated by women readers and authors for probalby more than 100 years.  True crime is just an extension of that.  I don't think taxidermy is actually a female dominated hobby though.


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Sep 3, 2022)

Backinpogform said:


> Who makes up the majority of people who are victims of that shit?
> 
> Who makes up the majority of the predators?


Women are into these things because they're gawking at the men who do them?

Interesting theory.


----------



## Backinpogform (Sep 3, 2022)

Zero Day Defense said:


> Women are into these things because they're gawking at the men who do them?
> 
> Interesting theory.


Nah, I meant it more like prey studying their predator. It’s been really interesting talking to some women into that whole true crime side of YouTube


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Sep 3, 2022)

Backinpogform said:


> Nah, I meant it more like prey studying their predator. It’s been really interesting talking to some women into that whole true crime side of YouTube


That sounds even more retarded.


----------



## Haramburger (Sep 3, 2022)

eternal dog mongler said:


> Ain't no man play DbD that much


BHVR: Here's more abuse you retarded players, now give us our bi-monthly DLC cash
Bruno: I hate him, but I can also fix him


----------



## Penrowe (Sep 3, 2022)

Electra said:


> Apparently the reason for that is due to trauma in their childhood or something similar to that.


You're reading way too much into this. Women are drawn to dangerous men because of the very common female sexual fantasy of civilizing a rough man through romance. Ever come across the expression _I could've saved her_? That's the male counterpart, that of rescuing a maiden from a tragic fate and earning her lust and devotion by way of heroism.

Women are way more interested in following interpersonal drama than men so it really shouldn't come as a surprise that stories involving the most extreme examples of interpersonal drama attract a mostly female audience. Have a look at the metrics on videos covering fatal shootings on youtube however and you'll get the complete opposite because as soon as technical and mechanical details take center stage it's men who perk up and pay attention.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Sep 3, 2022)

.iota. said:


> women, _all women_, are devious bitches. and i wouldn't have it any other way.


What's your game here? You seem to be telling the truth but that goes against what you just said.


----------



## Electra (Sep 3, 2022)

Penrowe said:


> You're reading way too much into this. Women are drawn to dangerous men because of the very common female sexual fantasy of civilizing a rough man through romance. Ever come across the expression _I could've saved her_? That's the male counterpart, that of rescuing a maiden from a tragic fate and earning her lust and devotion by way of heroism.


I'm well aware of this being a possibility too. I didn't really go in-depth on it so I'm not sure where you're getting that I'm reading too deep into it, but alright. I'm simply stating that former trauma and abuse could be a factor. Doesn't mean it's the only reason or that it's a fixed cause of it.


----------



## Roast Chicken (Sep 3, 2022)

I think it's true. I've always liked morbid things.

A great moment for me is when I'm going on a walk an come across an animal skull. I have half of a deer skull and a juvenile fox skull on my living room shelf. I also have a box of bleached animal bones and teeth on my windowsill. Should get a mini drill and fashion myself a necklace or hanging decoration.


----------



## Flea Man Marbles (Sep 3, 2022)

It's to add mystique to a non-existent personality. Same reason they dye their hair stupid colors. Women have no soul so they copy and paste whatever weird personality quirks to hide that fact. Edgy topics like gore or death are a guaranteed way to appear more interesting than they actually are.


----------



## gang weeder (Sep 3, 2022)

Women are bad.


----------



## Apis mellifera (Sep 3, 2022)

Roast Chicken said:


> box of bleached animal bones and teeth


 I really hope you just macerated them in water and degreased them, chemically bleaching or boiling will destroy the structural integrity of your bones.


----------



## JosephStalin (Sep 3, 2022)

Some consider memorial photography a morbid habit.  Have enjoyed the hobby for over thirty years myself.  Don't believe memorial photography is female-dominated, but there's a strong female presence.   I know ladies who like memorial photography; one particular lady read all three volumes of Dr. Stanley Burns' Sleeping Beauty series.


----------



## Flan Handler (Sep 4, 2022)

I used to listen to a lot of true crime podcasts until the day I gave birth, and I haven’t been able to turn one on since. I don’t know exactly what the change was but the idea that I might hear about a kid getting hurt  is more than I can handle anymore.

I still love butchering though.


----------



## Afinepickle (Sep 4, 2022)

No idea really.

Full disclosure I am a guy BUT I do have the same kinds of morbid  fascinations mentioned in the OP as being typically female dominated (except the whole raising vermin thing. That seems to be a wholly female phenomena) so serial killers, particularly gruesome or twisted crimes, creepy taxidermy, historical methods of torture, the horror genre in general etc.

One thing I have noticed though is that for the ladies into this kind of stuff, who do seem to make up the majority at least online the appreciation for it seems to be somewhat more visceral and emotional in nature and occasionally borders on obsessive but with guys who are really into the morbid shit the appreciation seems to be more purely intellectual and ascetic in nature. We don't seem to have that same kind of visceral reaction if that makes any sense or at least I've never seen it.

Could have something to do with it, or not. I'm not a psychologist nor do I claim to be any kind of expert on why the different sexes do what they do.


----------



## AMHOLIO (Sep 4, 2022)

I was born spooky, I will die spooky, and as a ghost I will continue to be spooky.


----------



## Corpun (Sep 4, 2022)

Will white women become murderers so they can hear about their crimes on a truecrime show?

I do enjoy some truecrime shows though and similar stuff, but that's just because I am weird and find it interesting. Hearing about fucked up shit like murders or Ruby Ridge and shit is weirdly intriguing.


Afinepickle said:


> (except the whole raising vermin thing. That seems to be a wholly female phenomena)


Wait this is a thing girls generally do? I thought my coworker was fucking weird for raising cockroaches.


----------



## Tar (Sep 4, 2022)

Because it isn't actually dangerous. It's just an aesthetic. Real dangerous things are taken up by men; firearms, knives, crime, drugs, etc.


----------



## General Disarray (Sep 4, 2022)

My opinion only of course, but it's probably because we lack physical strength and have vivid imaginations. We can be quite dangerous because we have to be more cunning to circumvent the power imbalance be it physical or financial. As someone in an uneven relationship where money is used as a cudgel I rely on subtle (or not) cues that you've taken it TOO FAR - like blasting my music and yelling at clouds or just not cooking for a couple of days. Depends on my level of anger or intoxication really. 

That sense of final revenge gives the schadenfreude to our own mundane bullshit women deal with on the daily.


----------



## Ser Prize (Sep 4, 2022)

As a man who enjoys spooky shit I'm gonna help all you ladies out. Now listen closely.

Being into spooky shit doesn't inherently make you interesting.


----------



## Aunt Carol (Sep 4, 2022)

Studying killers to avoid being killed also falls down when you get into non-kiler-dude morbid stories.

I don't know what the Lead Masks Case is going to teach me other than "have a tripsitter when you take drugs in Brazil," but it's still fascinating.  ("Leave a more explicit note," maybe.)

Women like gossip, and the story of a killer and the stuff he did is gossip that's a matter of public record.  It's broadly socially acceptable to learn and discuss the whole story of a murderer or a cult leader, because that's a criminal and learning about Evil can be construed as a valuable moral lesson.  Whereas the lady Farms where you chronicle Internet self-made celebrities is more niche, and of course we are aberrant here for following a slightly-different kind of Internet celebrity.

eta: if true crime were truly women only, then Maynard would have prefaced "Vicarious" with "this one's for the _ladies_," so that settles it.


----------



## UnsufficentBoobage (Sep 4, 2022)

Flea Man Marbles said:


> Edgy topics like gore or death are a guaranteed way to appear more interesting than they actually are.





Ser Prize said:


> spooky shit doesn't inherently make you interesting


I legit think that "spoopy" is a type of female personality (and 90% of them end being cunts if you attempt friendship). Often as vapid as Blondie Mcgee. Thinks she is one of the few unique ones and not so replaceable, you literally forget which one you are talking to (referring to Tumblr blogs here, bitches kept confusing me). "I am Morticia~"

...I think that "lust" and "redirected violence" reasoning makes sense. Never watched much True Crime™, but few tv shows on here were mildly interesting. I did watch CSI and Criminal Minds, with few russian shows in the mix, but it was for characters (CM managed to murder all interest by starting character arcs, still confused as to how it works).

Also: I was explaining wire jacket torture* to sis, who is not like this, and she laughed and said "Like a ham?". You are either fainty lady or "lol, a finger" type, maybe.

*Forgot exact english title, but it involves being wrapped in wire mesh and having pieces that stick out cut one by one.


----------



## Sparkling Yuzu (Sep 4, 2022)

@Haim Arlosoroff I wouldn't call butchery a female domain. I knew of taking care of the dead and dying being women's work historically, but have not heard of butchery in the same way. But maybe I just haven't read about it yet. A lot of men who are really interested in hunting and fishing are also interested in butchery. Like Steven Rinella. You can't just call him a hunter with how passionate he is about preparing the animal properly and not wasting anything.


----------



## vert (Sep 4, 2022)

Sparkling Yuzu said:


> @Haim Arlosoroff I wouldn't call butchery a female domain. I knew of taking care of the dead and dying being women's work historically, but have not heard of butchery in the same way. But maybe I just haven't read about it yet. A lot of men who are really interested in hunting and fishing are also interested in butchery. Like Steven Rinella. You can't just call him a hunter with how passionate he is about preparing the animal properly and not wasting anything.


From what I've seen, butchery tends to attract chunky guys who like to be in the constant vicinity of deli foods.


----------



## T0oCoolFool (Sep 4, 2022)

I watch True Crime stuff because I want to know how to avoid having that awful shit happen to me.


----------



## Sparkling Yuzu (Sep 4, 2022)

vert said:


> From what I've seen, butchery tends to attract chunky guys who like to be in the constant vicinity of deli foods.


My dad was a professionally trained butcher. Skinny guy who grew up hunting. He couldn't eat pepperoni while working at a pepperoni plant.


----------



## Stan (Sep 4, 2022)

I think this is more of a ‘you’ thing and a result of having this hobby and making friends who do it too


----------



## 9Style (Sep 15, 2022)

According to the research on personality differences between Men and Women.  They found one of the most pronounced differences was interest.  Women were interested in living things(Animals/People).  Men were interested in dead things. (objects/mechanics/building) 

That's why Women were able to completely take over the veterinary, taxidermy, nursing, psychology fields, within 50 years.    The entire board of American Psychologists Association is Women, but you never hear about that.

So it would stand to reason many Women have hobbies that are part of their preferred interest.


----------



## Illumithotty (Sep 15, 2022)

Part of it is probably just perception that's turning it into some 'Men are from Mars' type shit. I don't think it's a bad thing or the Patriarchy trying to step on my neck but there's a lot of morbid shit that's just treated as completely normal because it's mostly men that are into it. I personally feel it's pretty morbid to be fascinated with military history to the exclusion of all other history, or to be musician superfans - especially for the ones that died young - but that might be an extension of dealing with a lot of stultifying examples of the above. If you're really into the Roman Empire but don't care what garum is, or know more about John Lennon than he did himself, that's fine, you do you. But I think it's kind of morbid.

For example. This is mostly just a feeling/wild ass pull, but there's probably as many forensic analysts or investigators that came through the serial killer fandom/true crime pipeline, as there are engineers or chemists that had a stack of Janes guides laying around their house. I think for every chick raising hissing cockroaches - personally, ew - there's some guy with a pet iguana. And if we're honest with ourselves, there's a lot of morbidity in our individual interests that just isn't commented on not just for gendered reasons but because it's currently in vogue or the broader society is just familiar with the surface details - I know a lot of friends think that gossip rags are just dumb or sleazy, but would probably consider them absolutely fucking creepy if the garbage-digging/daycare-stalking habits of paparazzi were more well known.

Personally, I am kind of interested in true crime stuff - especially Last Podcast on the Left recently, but plenty of grim true crime novelizations when I was younger - so maybe this comes across a bit defensive. But on the other hand, I'm also really interested in old pulp style novels, which I also think are pretty morbid as well; but if anyone even bothers to remember The Destroyer series anymore, it's just as kitsch rather than anything indicative of some evo-psych feminine need to be wary of Sinanju masters.


----------



## Dambusters' Dog II (Oct 1, 2022)

murph said:


> White women fuck dogs


Wasn't it blacks who started that notion? I put it to you that the observation is in fact that white women who fuck black men also fuck dogs. 
True crime isn't 100% women, some of it is male spergs with a special interest in forensic science. The team that most recently cracked a Zodiac killer cipher was three men (though the original one was cracked by a husband and wife team). I think men and women have different reasons for being interested in it which makes women more prevalent.


----------



## Wormy (Oct 1, 2022)

Dunno, but I find it pretty hot when they are. Granted, it won't make a deathfat instantly hot, but on a woman that's already appealing, this makes them more to me.


----------



## Larry David's Crypto Fund (Oct 1, 2022)

The collective unconscious of females is keenly aware that "in the midst of life we are in death" due to the millennia of experiencing firsthand the link between sexuality, birth, and death. Give in to your lover's persuasions one night and there's a 1 in ten chance that nine months later you and your baby will be dead- that may not be the odds in the West 2022 but it was the odds for much of mankind's existence. Women are fascinated by death because from the onset of menses, they are haunted by it in an immediate, personal way. Today's women have stuffed that knowledge down and deny it and so it is sublimated in weird directions.

They used to just sing ballads about it.


----------



## Skitzels (Oct 2, 2022)

Especially in the cases of serial killers like Ted Bundy, there’s something alluring about a mildly attractive man with a depraved need to murder and rape women. Similar to bitches being attracted to vampires. 

 The terror and excitement of a real life horror story unfolding is kind of like being a kid opening Christmas presents. There’s an untapped rush of anxiety and anticipation that isn’t usually triggered by a normal day to day life.

In the cases of school shooters, I think a lot of the women look at shooters like Dylan Klebold and think to themselves “I could’ve fixed him”; if the Columbine fandom is anything to go by.

Then there’s another factor:

Half of the true crime stories being pushed forward also tend to have all the makings of a great drama: there’s sex and violence at the centre of it all. Jodi Arias is exhibit A; the majority of people who followed that case were women. Jodi fits the femcel phenotype, while Travis seemed like that handsome nice guy they wish that they had the courage to ask out on a date. 

Throw in Jodi being a psycho ex gf who couldn’t handle being pumped and dumped, you’ve got an intense drama to follow along with graphic crime scene photos.

At least, that’s just what I observed from the many true crime groups that exist all over the internet.


----------

